# Sleeve Gastrectomy Code



## kgonzalez (May 1, 2009)

Can some of the Bariatric Practices out there let me know which code you are using for the Laparascopic Sleeve Gastrectomy? We were told by a consultant a while back that we should use 43659 because there really isn't a code for the sleeve. But my doc is telling me he's talked to other surgeon's at the conferences and some of them are using 43843. Has anyone had any experience with using this code? Thanks


----------



## iluvicd9 (May 1, 2009)

43843 would be an open procedure and 43659 is a lap procedure.


----------



## iluvicd9 (May 1, 2009)

P.S. - Those codes are correct for the gastric sleeve.  Our office uses the 43659.


----------



## kgonzalez (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Sandy.  I was hoping that since the description didn't actually say "open" that maybe we could use it.  But our billing person said the same thing.  My doc was sure that some other offices are using it though, so I thought it would be good to check.  Have a good weekend.  Karen


----------



## codedog (May 3, 2009)

43659 , we use it for our office to, just send the operative report with it since its unlisted


----------



## flmoore (May 14, 2009)

I was under the impression that you could not get reimbursed by the ins co. for the sleeve, that it was self pay only.
Do you all get paid by ins? If so, how much do you charge and what do you usually get paid? We charge $5000.00, but it is for self pay pt's.


----------

